# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  تبدیل Sqlserver (*.mdf) به sqlite

## Hossis

من چند فایل اسکیوال سرور اتچ شده با فرمت mdf دارم که می خوام به اسکیولایت تبدیل بشه 
اگر کسی راهی بلده راهنمایی کنه اعم از کد نویسی و یا تبدیل اسکریپت یا نرم افزار آماده برای تبدیل.
با تشکر

----------


## Hossis

همچنین اگه بشه فایل های اسکریپتی .sql رو هم ایمپورت کرد، کارم راه می افته

----------


## mohammad reza beizavi

درود
اول از هر جدولی که می خواید ببرید روی sqlite یه فایل csv  رو export کنید. بعد توی برنامه های sqlite management مثل add-on که روی mozilla firefox نصب میشه (sqlite manager) گزینه Import رو انتخاب کنیدو فایل رو بهش بدین تا خودش جدول رو بسازه و اطلاعات رو بذاره توی اون.

----------


## mohammad reza beizavi

راستی با همین نرم افزار (sqlite manager) می تونید فایل .sql رو هم import کنید. مثل همون روشی که تو پست قبلی گذاشتم

----------

